# system six conical spacer



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can purchase the cone spacer for the System Six. Once and awhile they appear on EBay but vert rarely. This is the spacer that narrows on the top, similar to the Super Six.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Did you try Cannondale Experts?
Cannondale Road SI Complete Headset - KB002 - CannondaleExperts.com
^this is the full headset, but you may want to contact them & see if the have just the conical spacer.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

pedalingsquares said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase the cone spacer for the System Six. Once and awhile they appear on EBay but vert rarely. This is the spacer that narrows on the top, similar to the Super Six.


Here they are:

Cannondale Supersix or Super Six EVO Carbon Aero Headset Spacer 30mm | eBay

Cannondale Supersix or Super Six EVO Carbon Aero Headset Spacer 25mm | eBay


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

The System Six has the 1 1/2 upper bearing which is different from the Super Six from what I understand.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Those Ebay ones will not work.

PM this guy...see if he has any left.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/systemsix-supersix-headset-spacers-235860.html

I still may have an aluminum one...somewhere in my garage.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I just blew $15/shipped for one from a guy off Weight Weenies. Now, it appears to be lost in the mail. Why the sender shipped it inside a bubble mailer, without tracking is beyond me...


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Keep the faith. I had the same thing happen to me on ebay but the package eventually showed up about 3 weeks later.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

shoemakerpom2010 said:


> Keep the faith. I had the same thing happen to me on ebay but the package eventually showed up about 3 weeks later.


I finally got it....but it's the SuperSix 30mm conical spacer.:mad2:Who wants a Super6 conical spacer w/ new 15mm unidirectional carbon extension?


----------

